# Massen DNS Update



## brummi (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

wir wechseln in wenigen Tagen das Rechenzentrum. Wir nutzen (sehr zufrieden) ISPConfig in der neuesten Version. 
Nun haben wir ein richtiges Problem. Wir verwalten mehrere hundert Domains, welche über unsere eigenen DNS Server (verwaltet mit ISPConfig) laufen. Durch den Umzug in ein anderes RZ haben wir neue IPs bekommen. 
Wir haben lange gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Wir müssen nun alle Domains auf andere IPs umleiten. 
Wie kann man das bewerkstelligen? Reicht es aus, die IPs in der DB (Master DB) zu ändern? 
Info: Wir haben ein Multiserversetup. Jeder Dienst ist auf einen anderen Server. 
Gibt es im ISPConfig die Möglichkeit alle Domains mit einmal zu bearbeiten? Im Grunde müsste ja die Vorlage geändert werden. 

Es ändern sich sämtliche A Records, MX Records und auch viele Subdomainrecords. 

Ich hoffe, hier hat jemand eine Idee, denn jede Domain einzeln anzupacken wäre ein irrer Zeit- und Arbeitsaufwand. 

Liebe Grüße aus Leipzig


----------



## brummi (14. Juli 2013)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## nowayback (14. Juli 2013)

hi,

soweit ich weiß gibts da keine möglichkeit. kannst dir höchstens nen script schreiben um es über die api zu ändern. hab da aber keine vorlage. 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## brummi (14. Juli 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, kann man die Zonen über die API nicht ändern. 
Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist, wenn man die IPs einfach in der DB ändert - schleift ISPConfig das dann auf die anderen Server durch oder muss man dann irgend einen Prozess hinterher noch ausführen - so das ISP Config versteht, das sich was geändert hat? 

Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## nowayback (14. Juli 2013)

solang dir till das nicht beantworten kann, könntest dir ja einfach ne kopie ziehen und es in ner vm testen. ips ändern und resync machen... ka obs funktioniert


----------



## brummi (14. Juli 2013)

Na das wird wohl etwas spannend. 3 externe DNS Server - 1 Interfaceserver - 2 Mailserver - 2 Webserver - 2 mySQL Server = alle nachbilden? Glaube da bin ich mit der Änderung der Domains schneller. 
Ich hoffe ja, dass sich mal jemand von den Entwicklern hier meldet. 

Cheers 
Ronny


----------



## florian030 (14. Juli 2013)

Du kannst doch die IP-Adressen in der Datenbank ändern (dns_rr) und dann das ganze einmal syncen.


----------



## brummi (14. Juli 2013)

Naja, das ist ja eben die Frage ob es funktioniert. Quick & dirty. Lesen hier eigentlich die Entwickler mit?

LG Ronny


----------



## F4RR3LL (14. Juli 2013)

Zitat von brummi:


> Naja, das ist ja eben die Frage ob es funktioniert. Quick & dirty. Lesen hier eigentlich die Entwickler mit?
> 
> LG Ronny


Ja aber... weekend is weekend 

Till beantwortet idR Montags das Zeug vom Wochenende.

Gruß Sven


----------



## florian030 (14. Juli 2013)

Was ist denn daran quick&dirty, wenn Du in der DB bspw. die IP-Adressen der A-Records änderst und danach das resync-tool startest?


----------



## mare (15. Juli 2013)

Es funktioniert genauso wie florian030 gesagt hat.
In der ZENTRALEN ispconfig DB die RR Records aktualisieren und dann Einstellungen --> Resync --> DNS --> OK


----------



## Till (15. Juli 2013)

Die richtige Vorgehensweise its ja oben bereits beschrieben, Einträge in dns_rr mit phpmyadmin editieren und dann ein Resync. Die einzige Alternative wäre ein Script zu programmieren welches das remote API nutzt, was für diesen Anwendungsfall aber Overkill wäre und sich nur anbietet wenn man z.B. größere mengen dns records aus einem anderen System importiert oder aber vollautoamtische DNS Änderungen regelmäßig und automatisch durchführen möchte.


----------



## brummi (22. Juli 2013)

Das Problem weitet sich nun aus. Die Domainänderungen funktionieren wirklich gut. 
Wo es Probleme gibt, sind die Freigaben der Datenbank für die neue IP sowie die Änderung der IPs der einzelnen Diensteserver. 
Weiterhin fehlt mir noch die Idee, wie ich die IP des einzeln stehendenen Interfaceservers anpassen soll, ohne das alle anderen Server die Verbindung zur Haupt DB verlieren. 

Wie kann ich ein Zwangsupdate einleiten - so das ich alle Angaben nochmals eingeben kann - auch wenn das System aktuell ist, oder wo finde ich den Eintrag welche IP der Interfaceserver hat? Kann man das auch in der DB fixen?

Für Hinweise bin ich dankbar!


----------



## Till (22. Juli 2013)

> Wie kann ich ein Zwangsupdate einleiten - so das ich alle Angaben nochmals eingeben kann


Die Angaben werden nur bei der Installation abgefragt, nicht bei Updates.



> oder wo finde ich den Eintrag welche IP der Interfaceserver hat? Kann man das auch in der DB fixen?


Schau mal in die mysql "mysql" Datenbank und gehe doert durch alle Tabellen und ersteze alte IP durch neue IP, dann ein flush privileges bzw. mysql restart. Wenn Du die IP des masters auf einemispconfig slave ändern willst, dann musst Du die Angaben in den beiden config.inc.php dateienvon ISPConfig anpassen und ggf. in /etc/hosts.


----------



## brummi (24. Juli 2013)

*Echtes Problem!*

Ich habe auf allen Servern das neueste ISPConfig. 
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ausgerechnet die wichtigste Änderung nicht übernommen wird. 
Die Freigabe für die Datenbanken funktioniert nicht. Da ich einen externen mysql Server habe, muss ich die IP des Webservers ja für die DB freigeben. 
Das hat bisher auch prima funktioniert. 

Nun macht es das nicht mehr. Alle Crons laufen OHNE Fehler durch aber die Änderung wird nicht übernommen. 

Sprich ich füge im ISPConfig Interface eine neue IP für die DB hinzu, diese wird NICHT auf den mysql Server übernommen, sprich es wir KEIN Benutzer angelegt. 

Was kann ich da nun tun? Das ist der einzigste Punkt der nicht funktioniert, ist aber der wichtigste Punkt. 

Wer hat eine Idee?

LG Ronny


----------



## Till (24. Juli 2013)

Schau mal nach ob das Passwort für den root User in der Datei /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/mysql_clientdb.conf richtig ist und dass es sich bei dem user auch wirklich um den root User von mysql handelt und nicht einen anderen user mit weniger Rechten.


----------



## brummi (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo Till,
ja das Passwort stimmt, warum sollte sich das auch ändern. Es hat sich auf dem Server ja nichts verändert. Alle anderen Änderungen werden ja übernommen. Nur werden eben keine neuen Benutzer mit neuen IPs angelegt. 




*Der Posteingang von Till ist voll. Till kann keine weiteren  Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht  gelöscht worden sind.*


----------



## brummi (24. Juli 2013)

@till
braucht ihr kein geld oder warum antwortet mir niemand auf meine pm´s ?? ich möchte den support kostenpflichtig buchen - warte immer noch auf rückmeldung..


----------



## nowayback (24. Juli 2013)

hi,

für kostenpflichtigen support hat till bisher immer geschrieben, dass man ihm mailen soll an support at projektfarm punkt de oder über das ticketsystem projektfarm :: Support Ticket System nen ticket erstellen soll.

vielleicht beschleunigt das dein vorhaben etwas.

ich hab auch keine ahnung ob till hier priorisiert mitliest, da es ja der linux bereich ist, in dem du dein problem erstellt hast, anstatt im ispconfig bereich.

grüße
nwb


----------



## Till (25. Juli 2013)

Ich kann hier im Forum leidernicht ständig mitlesen sondern komme normalerweise nur 1-2 mal am Tag dazu, das gilt auch für PM's. Wenn ich hier als online angezeigt werde dann heißt es nicht unbedingt dass ich hier gerade auch lese sondern nur dass mein Rechner im Büro an ist und dass ist fast immer.

Wie nowayback oben geschrieben hat, kontaktiert mich bitte per Email oder Ticketsystem wenn Ihr kostenpflichtigen Support für ISPConfig haben möchtet damit ich zeitnah antworten kann.


----------

